# High Wheeler Tires



## SECRIST (Mar 4, 2012)

Can anyone give me some info on where I can buy new tires for a 1880s High Wheeler ,Ordinary ,Penny Farthington also I may need some new spokes and last but not least does anyone in the pacific north west have a tire tool for this application? Thanks Dave 253 232 6054


----------



## MartyW (Mar 4, 2012)

You may ask Greg Baron at RBR
http://highwheel.com/

Or try the Wheelmen site

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/default.asp


----------



## pelletman (Mar 4, 2012)

Greg is the guy to go to these days and it is Penny Farthing.  What is the bike? You should get the spokes done first or you'll be doing the tire job twice


----------



## SECRIST (Mar 13, 2012)

Greg helped me out on the tires,got a local guy helping out on spokes everything is looking good!
Thanks for the info guys
Dave


----------



## Vintage Velo (Mar 13, 2012)

*High Wheeler*

Oh My, I better get to try that thing!!! Good to see you on here Dave, Mike


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Hi wheeler*

You keeping a secret also good to see you on here..................


----------



## SECRIST (Mar 15, 2012)

No big secret, just a big wheel ! I have known about this bike for a while but never could put a deal together on it. I finally made it happen a couple of weeks back ,1884 maybe 1885 Expert Columbia 52 ''
Dave


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Cool*

Dare you to bring it on a ride.....................


----------



## pelletman (Mar 16, 2012)

Post some pictures and serial number and I'll tell you what year it is


----------

